# Tier 1 Dependant Visa



## Mrs.AA (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi all !

Im new to this forum and very new to the Uk rules and regulations !

My situtation is such that my husband is on a Tier 1 visa and I plan to apply as a dependant i wanted to no what are the documents i need to attach to support my visa process and how long it takes if applied OUTSIDE the uk?

Any help will be vey much appreciated !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mrs.AA said:


> Hi all !
> 
> Im new to this forum and very new to the Uk rules and regulations !
> 
> My situtation is such that my husband is on a Tier 1 visa and I plan to apply as a dependant i wanted to no what are the documents i need to attach to support my visa process and how long it takes if applied OUTSIDE the uk?


Look at UKBA site. There are clear requirements you have to meet as a dependant of Tier 1 visa holder.
Assuming your husband is on Tier 1 General:
UK Border Agency | Applications by dependants
If he is on other types of Tier 1, look under different headings:
UK Border Agency | High-value migrants

To apply in Pakistan, see http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/pakistan/applying/?langname=UK


----------



## Mrs.AA (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank U JOPPA !!! That was really nice of u but if i may ask u a few other thing ?.. 

Actually i did go thru those sites (THEY ARE VERY CONFUSING) - To begin with what is sum of the maintence fund that must be present

in the PBS (Dependant) Policy guidance the following is written


42. Family member of a Tier 1 migrant (Excluding Tier 1 Investor dependants
and Tier 1 Exceptional Talent dependants)
43. If the Tier 1 Migrant is outside the United Kingdom or has been present in the United Kingdom
for less than 12 months, each family member of the Tier 1 Migrant must show that he/she, the Tier
1 Migrant, or (for children) his/her other parent who is also legally present in the United Kingdom
has at least £1800 to support him/her; this is in addition to any funds the Tier 1 Migrant needs to
prove he/she has enough money to support himself/herself. Please note dependants of Tier 1
Investors do not need to satisfy the maintenance requirement.


44. If the Tier 1 Migrant has been in the United Kingdom for 12 months or more, each family
member of the Tier 1 Migrant must have £600 to support himself/herself.


45. For example, the Tier 1 Migrant has been in the UK for 6 months and is making an application
at the same time as his/her spouse and two children. He/she must show that he/she has £1800 for
his spouse and a further £1800 for each child, in addition to £900 required for his/her own support.
In total the family will require evidence that they hold £6300 in available funds (£1800 x 3 = £5400
+ £900).
46. If the same Tier 1 Migrant and his family had been present in the UK for two years, they would
require evidence that they held £2700 (£600 x 3 = £1800 + £900) in available funds.
47. If a family member applies separately from the Tier 1 Migrant, there must still be enough funds
to support each member of the family. Therefore in the example above, if the family has a third
child, the main applicant has been in the United Kingdom for two years and the family applies
for leave to remain for the third child separately, they must provide evidence that they have an
additional £600 in available funds.


While the 'Guide to supporting documents for Point Based System-Depenedent Tier 1 general migrant the following is written

Evidence of maintenance
Financial evidence showing that the Tier 1 (General) migrant can support you.
If the Tier 1 (General) migrant has been in the UK for less than 12 months, you must show that you, or the migrant, have at least £1,600 to support you, in addition to the funds needed to support the migrant.

If the Tier 1 (General) migrant has been present in the UK for 12 months or more, you must show that you, or the migrant, have at least £533 to support you, in addition to the funds needed to support the migrant.



Now is 600 * 3 = 1800 + 900 = 2700 that needs to be shown or is it
533 * 3 = 1599 + 900 = 2499

in both cases the 900 being the amount needed to support my husband in person and the 600 and 533 being the figure needed to support me .


The other main question Id like to ask is can this amount be distributed btw the two of us but then again his account will be based in the Uk and mine in my home country.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's quite simple, really!
UKBA increased the maintenance requirement for Tier 1 General dependants from £533 to £600 from 14th June 2012. So you need the higher amount of £2,700 (for 3 dependants).
You can take into account money held in both countries, using Oanda.com spot rate for currency conversion for overseas non-sterling account. Remember the required amount must have been held in your account untouched for 90 days before the day of application.
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/newsfragments/62-t1-maintenance-changes


----------



## Mrs.AA (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank u ! God Bless !

It indeed does look simple now that u have pointed it out !

I cant thank u enough !


----------



## Mrs.AA (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok I have few other very 'challenging' question 

1- Does my husband need to show accomodation ? if so can a hotel booking work?

2- He is presently working, will a letter from his employer help or will it be needed in any way ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

He needs accommodation suitable for you both to live in. It must be something owned or rented. Hotel booking won't do.

Check the application form. If it asks for employment details, provide them.


----------



## kazik46 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Dependants of Tier 1 (Investor)*

Hi,

Can you please let me know what documents are required in support of an application of (a) a spouse of a Tier 1 Investor migrant and (b) a child of a Tier 1 Investor migrant?

I have looked at the UKBA website, but their guidance is somewhat unclear on this. For example, they suggest that for this category no evidence of maintenance funds is required.

If I have been married for over 10 years, do I still need to present other documents to evidence the relationship other than a marriage certificate? If so, which evidence is relevant?

Many thanks


----------



## paveliub (Apr 29, 2013)

*T1 Entrepreneur Dependent Required Funds*

Dear all,

This is pavel. my current visa status is as follows:

Visa status: T1 HS Entrepreneur Leave to Remain.
Recently I got this visa. I am living more than 3 years in UK and doing my regular business.

I read PBS dependent policy guidelines and other relevant rules. The information home office provided regarding the maintenance fund, is only about when someone going to apply for T1 Entrepreneur from inside or outside from UK as a single or with the family. There is no clear evidence about maintenance fund that, someone already got the T1 Entrepreneur visa and his wife is living outside the UK and want to apply as a dependent to come in UK. 

That is why I am confused about the required level of maintenance fund for me and my wife.

Could you please help me to know exactly how much money we need to deposit for 90 days period of time in my bank account in UK and my wife's bank account in the Bangladesh?

Thanks for your time and consideration.


----------



## togsh (May 26, 2013)

I am currently a holder of TIER 1 visa and stayed in the UK for 3 years. I would like to apply my wife for a dependant visa. How much would i then need as a maintenance fund on my account for 90 days? Is it £600?


----------

